# Luxor



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I want to do a whistle stop tour of Luxor... I have checked the price out for the sleeper train etc but does anyone have an idea how much a day tour is?

Thanks

Maiden


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

the train will take approx. 9 hours!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes I know.. hence the reason for the sleeper train...


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Please do keep us posted if you do end up going....


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sleeper train........BAD idea??

Would recommend the first class one, or a flight.......

Luxor would be a bit busy during the Adha eid holidays, booking a ticket that time would be a bit hard as well (Hopefully not for a foreigner though!) So if that's when you're planning for it, try getting the tickets now?

I know I haven't helped much, but I couldn't just watch and shut up, sorry? 

Enjoy your trip


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It was first class on the sleeper train.. compartment breakfast brought to me etc 
Yes the flight would be cheaper quicker etc it is just that I thought the train journey would be an experience... lol going to Ramsis station yesterday was an experience.. it is a building site. men working above you. No safety regulations there.
No not going for Eide... not going out if I can help it... hate the smell of blood in the air


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Have asked a Luxor friend to come on and give you some prices, for one person or more, over one or two days, with guide/mini bus/taxi/see everything/see main attractions only/include King tut's tomb/ lunch/etc etc.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> Have asked a Luxor friend to come on and give you some prices, for one person or more, over one or two days, with guide/mini bus/taxi/see everything/see main attractions only/include King tut's tomb/ lunch/etc etc.




thanks Helen xx


----------



## bart (Nov 10, 2010)

*luxor visit*



MaidenScotland said:


> I want to do a whistle stop tour of Luxor... I have checked the price out for the sleeper train etc but does anyone have an idea how much a day tour is?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Maiden


hi maiden, helen ellis suggested i contact you as my partner was a guide in luxor. he says that to visit memnon, hatshepsut and valley of the kings on the west bank and the temples of karnak and luxor on the east bank should not be more that 700EL for one person. this would include your entry fees, private bus, lunch and guide services. obviously it would be a little less for extra people as the bus and guide costs would be shared. however, i would suggest that it is rather a lot to take in overday so an overnight stop is recommended. this also gives you time to see the museum and maybe a visit to habu temple and valley of the queens or nobles. the lotus hotel is very nice and very affordable. good luck on the visit - i am sure you will enjoy it, the city is amazing. carol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bart said:


> hi maiden, helen ellis suggested i contact you as my partner was a guide in luxor. he says that to visit memnon, hatshepsut and valley of the kings on the west bank and the temples of karnak and luxor on the east bank should not be more that 700EL for one person. this would include your entry fees, private bus, lunch and guide services. obviously it would be a little less for extra people as the bus and guide costs would be shared. however, i would suggest that it is rather a lot to take in overday so an overnight stop is recommended. this also gives you time to see the museum and maybe a visit to habu temple and valley of the queens or nobles. the lotus hotel is very nice and very affordable. good luck on the visit - i am sure you will enjoy it, the city is amazing. carol




Hi Bart

Thanks for that information. I really want to go and see Luxor before I leave here, the prices you say sound reasonable it just that I had thought to take all my staff for a little break.. so have to get the calculator out lol

Once again thanks

Maiden


----------



## bart (Nov 10, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Bart
> 
> Thanks for that information. I really want to go and see Luxor before I leave here, the prices you say sound reasonable it just that I had thought to take all my staff for a little break.. so have to get the calculator out lol
> 
> ...


you're welcome, just be bit careful where yu find the guide, if yu want help on this, ring my partner, ahmed on 0106361386 and tell him you are friend of mine and helen's . enjoy the visit


----------



## bart (Nov 10, 2010)

bart said:


> you're welcome, just be bit careful where yu find the guide, if yu want help on this, ring my partner, ahmed on 0106361386 and tell him you are friend of mine and helen's . enjoy the visit


ps my real name is carol so dont tell him that youare a friend of bart's or he wont have a clue what you are talking about!!


----------

